# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 16

## Airicist2

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/ios/ios-16

iOS 16 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple's iOS 16 Is Here: See What Big Changes Hit Your iPhone"
You can download the update on the iPhone 8 or newer models today. Here are the 11 new features you'll want to try first.

by Patrick Holland
September 12, 202

----------

